# [C#) Klassenbibliothek



## Fisch (31. August 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

da dies jetzt meinz weiter Beitrag ist möchte ich erstmal alle Grüssen und nachholen zu erwähnen das das Forum hier sehr gelungen und äusserst interressant ist.
Leider bin ich noch lange nicht soweit wie viele hier, deshalb hätte ich da mal eine bescheidene Frage: Wo finde ich eine Übersicht über die Namespaces bzw. Klassen mit ihren Methoden. Irgendwie muss ich ja z.B Wissen das die Methode WriteLine()in der Klasse Console ist usw.
Wie soll ich sonst Methoden etc. anwenden, wenn ich nicht weiss wo ich sie finde.
Ich hoffe ich habe nicht zuviel verdreht und die Frage ist nicht all zu doof.




Danke und Gruss

Fisch


----------



## goela (1. September 2002)

Hast Du nicht die MSDN (Microsoft Developer Network) CD?

Ansonsten kannst Du auch bei Microsoft direkt schauen! Dort findest Du sicherlich eine Klassenübersicht für C# wie für die MFC!


----------



## Fisch (1. September 2002)

Nee, also die MSDN CD habe ich nicht. Das einzige was ich habe ist das SDK von Microsoft (runtergeladen). Und den Sharp Develop als Editor. ISt die MSDN bei dem SDK dabei?? Und sorry, was ist MFC ?? Wie gesagt, ich bin noch nicht so fit. Werd mich aber mal bei Microsoft umschauen. Danke für die Info.

Gruss

Fisch


----------



## Fisch (1. September 2002)

Irgendwie scheine ich ein bisschen vorschnell zu sein. Klassenbibliothek ist bei dem SDK dabei. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. MFC =Microsoft Foundation Classes, hab ich mitlerweile auch mitbekommen.
Aber ich werde bestimmt noch mehr Fragen haben die ich mir dan selbst beantworte.

Trotzdem nochmal danke für die Info.


----------

